
I wrote an end-to-end encrypted chat app using Elixir/Phoenix and Vue.js - intpl
https://1op.eu
======
intpl
I'd like to share an app i wrote recently using Phoenix and Vue.js. It's an
encrypted end-to-end quick-to-use websocket-chat app, which can be used to
share secret messages between users. It uses AES to encrypt JS-generated
RSA-2048 public keys shared between users which will be used to encrypt
messages for each user separately. I'd love to hear some feedback from more
experienced hackers than I am. Please don't bite. :)

technical overview here:
[http://gladecki.pl/2016/11/23/1op/](http://gladecki.pl/2016/11/23/1op/)

------
oldgregg
good stuff! elixir+vue is my frameworks dejour right now

